
Fitbit exploded on wrist leaving with 3rd-degree burns - the_rock_says
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/10273812/man-fitbit-explode-wrist/
======
ratsmack
This is just the risk people have to take with devices containing lithium ion
batteries. I've had two phones swell to the degree that case pops apart. One
time was when the phone was in my shirt pocket where I could feel it heating
up. Both phones were Google nexus brand units and not low end throwaways.

